# Jericho Renewed (Rumor)



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

SiFi Wire picks up on a rumor that Jericho will be renewed by CBS and will likely move nights so as not to go up against Idol ...

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=7&id=41118

The source of the SiFi Wire report ...

http://www.syfyportal.com/news423527.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Awesome! Jericho is the only show I MUST watch ASAP. I could have CSI or Close To Home or just about another show on my DVR for a week or more, but Jericho gets watched the moment I get home from work. One thing I appreciate CBS doing is not messing around. New episode just about every, no three or four week hiatus’ other then the planned break, which was fine. If only other networks could do this. Every episode answers 2 or 3 questions, but asks 5 or 6 more, I love it!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Agreed about Jericho! Love this show almost as much as the BBC fare that we've been watching!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

After the way they ended the season finale all I can say is they better renew this show!!! I believe the networks are announcing their fall schedules this week so we should know before too long.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

NBC and ABC upfronts have been announced, CBS should be later today.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Variety is reporting it as being cancelled along with The Class and Close to Home...Link


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jericho was a great show, like I said above, it's the only one I had to watch right away. While the ratings weren’t good (not bad either) I thought (and hopped) CBS would get it the green lights. I'm not surprised about Close To Home. Last year is was really good, a lot of the cases were really hard hitting emotional ones, this year is was mediocre at best. I can’t believe The Unit gets a third season and Jericho doesn’t even get past the first. Out of the 8 new shows I watched this year, Shark is the only one that made it. No word on Criminal Minds I see, that better be staying.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Well the producers want it to go on so lets hope someone else grabs it.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Despite cliffhanger ending, show won't be back

By Rick Porter

May 16, 2007

CBS would like you to know that it was a tough decision to cancel "Jericho," its entry into last season's plot-driven serial glut.

That will probably be small consolation to the show's fans, who watched the show's first -- and only -- season end with the titular town's fate very much up in the air. But, as CBS Entertainment president Nina Tassler put it Wednesday, "It just wasn't performing."

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-jerichocancellationstory,0,5645801.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

To be blunt: This Sucks!


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Sci-Fi wire have stated that CBS have said due to e-mails from fans the may try and rap up Jericho in the coming weeks.

In a statement on the official show bulletin board, CBS Entertainment president Nina Tassler told fans:


> "We truly appreciate the commitment you made to the series, and we are humbled by your disappointment. In the coming weeks, we hope to develop a way to provide closure to the compelling drama that was the Jericho story."


http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=41591


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Awesome! I'd be grateful for anything, but I'm hoping it's on TV, not online. But even so, I'd be grateful, no matter what.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I am anxious to watch this show, I have read some great reviews about it, we have all of the Jericho's recorded and have not watched them yet. It is ashame that it will be canceled.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You won't de disappointed, other then the fact that currently the show is cancelled. I will be purchasing Jericho on iTunes and on DVD. I'd love to watch the entire season again.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

NUTS. Michael Ausiello at TVGUIDE.COM reports that multiple sources confirm that JERICHO will return ( at least 8 episodes) at midseason. Contracts are being signed and soundstages are being secured. CBS does something right for once, but I still wont forgive them for booting NOW & AGAIN


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ralphfurley said:


> NUTS. Michael Ausiello at TVGUIDE.COM reports that multiple sources confirm that JERICHO will return ( at least 8 episodes) at midseason. Contracts are being signed and soundstages are being secured. CBS does something right for once, but I still wont forgive them for booting NOW & AGAIN


Slight clarification, but I was just looking at the article and it says all that's *left* is for terms to be negotiated and contracts to be signed, along with finding a new soundstage...

But I'm all for it!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Arrrrgh.... why are they going to bring this show back and make me watch.... 

This was one show I had a love/hate relationship with. The acting and writing were so bad, yet I couldn't turn away....it had just enough of a hook.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This is GREAT news, really goes to show you what a group of loyal fans can accomplish.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Fans Make CBS Reconsider 'Jericho' Axing

Jun 5, 11:08 PM (ET)

By LYNN ELBER

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Fans trumpeting the cause of CBS' canceled drama "Jericho" have caught the network's ear. CBS, deluged with calls, messages and shipments of nuts signifying viewer displeasure, is reconsidering its decision, a source close to the production said Tuesday.

The source spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to comment publicly. A decision on whether to bring the show back, probably for a midseason run, is imminent, the source said.

More here:
http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/20070606/D8PJ2B680.html


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

It's official, apparently. See the link below.
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2007/06/jericho_fans_go.html


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Renewed for 6 more episodes.

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=41850


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Now I feel like an idiot. I had 6 episodes on my dvr and deleted them once I heard that the series was canceled.


----------



## Whodo (May 15, 2007)

Does any really know for sure :nono2: seems like a lot of speculation. :eek2:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This is why I don't like do delete season passes/series links right away.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Same here. I still have my Scheduled Recordings active for Jericho and Drive.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Whodo said:


> Does any really know for sure :nono2: seems like a lot of speculation. :eek2:


If you click on the links in post #'s 20 & 21 you'll see that it is indeed official at this point and not mere speculation anymore. And if that's still not good enough for you they have posted an announcement at CBS.com and it don't get much more official than that!


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Yeah it's definitely back! and that's outstanding news. I felt so cheated last season. CBS wasn't making any friends with that decision.

But bringing it back is wonderful, and they are going to show repeats of some of last season too, starting on july 6th. We all need to watch and get everyone else watching so they know how much we want it back. 

Here's the schedule I saw for the summer repeats: 

Episode 1
Return to Jericho (recap episode) - covers the needed info from Episodes 2 - 11
Episode 12 - 22

looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I watched the repeat of Episode 1 tonight. It's amazing how much I forgot or how many little things I didn't notice the first time. Can’t wait until the DVD release to watch all the episodes again.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Anybody got a release date on the dvd's?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like October 2nd

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/newsitem.cfm?NewsID=7513


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Looks like October 2nd
> 
> http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/newsitem.cfm?NewsID=7513


thanks


----------

